# Sage hens



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I was looking on the DWR website and on the event calendar it shows a possibe date for a draw for sagehens does anybody know for sure if they are going to do a draw this year?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Lek counts are due on the 12th. I can't imagine anyone will be finalizing anything until after the birds are counted.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

We got a letter saying how are card was charged and all the trouble that it caused when the system went down and that there going to have a DRAW and the people that there card got charged get a preference point.
Thanks


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

SAGE HENS: The next big JOKE in the Utah draw system.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Here is the proposal for the next RAC in regards to the Sage Grouse issue

Upland Recommendations:
1.
DWR is proposing that Sage-grouse, Sharp-tailed grouse and Sandhill crane hunting permits be placed on a public drawing. The drawing is defined as follows:
a.
Applications will be online only with a $10 application fee
b.
The actual hunting permit will be free
c.
Group applications will be allowed; up to a party of 4 hunters
d.
15% of the permits will be allocated to youth hunters first; if any remain, they will be folded back for continued drawing
e.
To receive a youth permit, youths will need to apply singly. If they apply as a member of a group, they will not be included in the youth drawing.
f.
Application will be received online only from June 25, - July 9, 2009
g.
Drawing results will be available on July 30, 2009


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

July 30th seems pretty late. I would like to have my out of state hunting trips figured out before then. Oh well, I'll just plan on not drawing and if I do I will rearrange a bit.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm calling BS on letting people putting in as a group and getting an advantage when they give out so few permits. Some of us put alot of miles on the leather with only our 4 legged friends as company, and should not be penalized for it! :twisted:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I am calling bs on having a draw period. Should be first come first serve like it has been for a long time. This is nothing more than a ploy for the division to bilk money from the states sportsmen and women. I am really disappointed. I love hunting sage grouse and was looking forward to introducing my daughter to this wonderful bird as one of her first hunts this year now all I will be able to show her is how to spell unsuccessful when we get our letter. On the bright side my little one seems to have alot better luck than I do so maybe we will be one of the lucky ones.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> This is nothing more than a ploy for the division to bilk money from the states sportsmen and women.


For what its worth, the price has not changed, nor are they asking for more money.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > This is nothing more than a ploy for the division to bilk money from the states sportsmen and women.
> ...


True but I'll bet they will keep your money even if you don't draw.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Ryfly said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> > luv2fsh&hnt said:
> ...


Exactly in the past I paid 10.00 each for my sage and sharpie permits and I got them now I enter a lottery and pay 10.00 each wether I get the permits or not. What a bargain! :evil:


----------



## a shag by default (Sep 8, 2007)

I have zero faith in the Utah draw system and I hate to see it happen. I really enjoy hunting sage grouse and it was one we did as a family, my wife and son enjoyed being out there. I really dislike the $10.00 fee that you will be charged wether you draw or not and as others I see it as a ploy to get the money. The good news for Utah hunters is I will be hunting them out of state because of this and it will free up a few permits for those who put in :roll: I will spend my money in another state.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Ryfly on Mon May 18, 2009 8:01 am
> True but I'll bet they will keep your money even if you don't draw.


Last year they kept my money and never bothered to send me my permits :roll: . I'm still a little bitter about that one.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > Ryfly on Mon May 18, 2009 8:01 am
> > True but I'll bet they will keep your money even if you don't draw.
> 
> 
> Last year they kept my money and never bothered to send me my permits :roll: . I'm still a little bitter about that one.


By what i heard from most people on another forum, is that they told them they were guaranteed tags with out the draw to the people ripped off like that. You get any information about that?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

That's what they were saying to us but I don't know if they bothered on contacting all the people that got screwed in this. Birdogger I would contact them on this. but they will probally turn there shoulder and say nothing. This was and old post.


----------

